# Sunk boat, help needed



## oldflathead

You may have heard about the 36' sailboat that sank in Big Lagoon last Friday. Well, I finally made contact today and offered FREE help. It is a long story and I am not trying to avoid commercial salvors, but this guy, Tony needs some help.

When I heard about his ordeal, I offered to loan my salvage bags, pumps, hookah, air compressor and generator, but did not connect. Several of you also offered to help. We did not connect until this evening, 7/22 when he heard of my offer. He has a very interesting story and is another Boater Brother in distress. So, if you have a boat with a cabin or ?? to protect the machinery, a DIVER or want to help, please give me a call tomorrow after 0700 and we can save Tony's boat. 

Are you in for an adventure? Want to help a fellow boater? Want to hear a very interesting story? I do not mind getting wet, but my machinery does. If no one responds, I'll throw a tarp over the stuff and take it in the Panga.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## flukedaddy

I would love to help but my boats small and not sure what I can do. I have no experience, but love adventures. My lil whaler is all I got, but I do have a tarp as well. and don't mind getting wet.


----------



## wld1985

I don't have a Boat anymore, Only a newer Jet-ski which offer's no help at all..But if theres something else I can Possibly help with let me know.


----------



## Flguy32514

Like I said in the other thread I'll bring my 18ft flats boat or help out on your boat friday afternoon or Saturday after the sale


----------



## BananaTom

*NO boat either, as you know Tom, but call me, if needed. I will leave work right away

However, someone told me about another thread somewhere, wherein, the subject about lost car keys were discussed. If that vehicle runs, then it is worth while to have a new set of keys manufactured.

If this rumor is true, I can take care if that, if the owners agrees. Again call and let me know, any time. I will be at work today, but only have appointments through 11 am. The rest of the day, I can disappear if needed.*


----------



## oldflathead

*Loading for adventure +*

You are a great bunch of caring people. 
I intend to get away before noon with the salvage bags, gas powered 2" pump, air compressor and several types of plugs. West Marine has some new type expanding plugs, plus some construction type foam.

I will need a strong person to assist with the work and at least one diver, two would be better

I will report as the day develops.

Tom


----------



## H2OMARK

Mr. Tom, remembering back when I holed my boat, BoatUs used Great Stuff expanding foam to fill the it with. Worked great and was easy enough to get out when the repair was done. Just a thought. Do you know if he hit something and breached the hull or if the stuffing box popped from where he had the motor removed?


----------



## flounderslayerman

Tom what day are you trying to do this ? The day depends on if I can help because of work and I have a boat.I have quite a bit of salvage experience as I used to work for boat us Pensacola.


----------



## bertram31

Message left on phone


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Tom, this is Jason your former dock neighbor. I have my 33' sailboat docked in Chico(Pelicans Perch) and could possibly help. the only problems would be slow to the scene and not sure what equipment you would need to keep dry(cabin space needed?). My other boats are open center consoles as well. Anyway, I draft 5 1/2", but looks much deeper than that in the area he went down.


----------



## CatCrusher

Well we had no luck today, gonna try again in the morning with the tide a little lower.


----------



## jspooney

what kind of viz did you have? Why no luck? Couldn't find the hole or just too much water to raise it?


----------



## CatCrusher

jspooney said:


> what kind of viz did you have? Why no luck? Couldn't find the hole or just too much water to raise it?


Viz was just a few feet at best. Mainly dealing with lift bag issues.


----------



## jspooney

sbarrow said:


> Viz was just a few feet at best. Mainly dealing with lift bag issues.


figured that would be the case with all this rain.


----------



## flukedaddy

Ya'll got enough hands on deck?


----------



## Safari III

Wished I could help out. I consider myself a salvage expert since having to recover ours from Katrina. We had a few holes as well. The "great stuff" does work well. Nerf balls work great also to stuff inside a hole. I keep both on the boat in case of an emergency. For super big holes a old pool liner slipped under the bottom and then pumped out can be very effective. Good luck to you guys. Keep us posted


----------



## oldflathead

*Embarrasing & Co$tly day*

After my late start due to my 2" pump not running and the time it took to get my 3" pump and hoses from my work boat, we loaded the Panga and headed to Big Lagoon. By then the wind was up to 12 - 15 knots out of the west making a wet ride. John Soule and his crew were on site, as was Tony, the boats owner. Steve drove over from Fairhope to dive.

We had a plan to set the boat upright by using an anchor with a block and tackle up the mast. We set my stainless steel 35# Northill seaplane anchor off the upwind beam, but we could not get her up. So John and I anchored and Steve got in the water with my salvage bags. Embarrassing!
I had not used these bags since helping raise a friends boat in Dog River after Katrina. Steve put them in place and inflated. They held air about 5 minutes. After using them 8 years ago, I had folded and placed in the corner of my shop. Stuff got stacked on top of them and holes....

We tried to get the boat setting upright by using a line to the top of the mast and pulling with Steve's boat. That worked, but she went on over. We decided to wait until low tide today as we were all tired. I could not find my Northill anchor, so would the folks who are over today please try to find it for me. It is set WSW of the boat about 50' or so.

Then heading home disaster! My 70 Evinrude had been working perfectly all day. Then, CLUNK! She seized up. Good old VRO, (Variable Ratio Oiling by OMC, but I have always called it "Very Rapid Overhaul"). After she cooled down I tried to start it, but low compression and a noisy clunk, so Hello Sea Tow. I have both Sea Tow and Tow Boat US, i.e. "belt and suspenders", worth the annual fee.

We got towed by the very nice Sea Tow Captain from Big Lagoon all the way back to my dock in Bayou Chico. Embarrassed & now another engine to rebuild! Since my 'toon boat, Chico Limo is out of the water, another Evinrude failure, I cannot come and help today.

My 3" pump is available. This 74 year old is too tired.

Sorry Tony, we wanted to get your boat/home floating again, but ...

I hope the crew who helps today has better luck. Please call if you find my anchor.

Tom


----------



## Frenchy

*salvage*

Tom, for what it is worth as it seems we have communication problems and it might be too late, pass him my phone number, 341 7166, have the big boat and some experience, available to help today, some lifting gear as well.


----------



## sealark

Frenchy be careful there is no engine in the sunk boat and with a mast it will roll over. It must have a boom crane to stabilise and get it to waterline for pumping. Or the mast removed. Two big boats along each side might work but it still could rollover and damage one boat. I wouldn't attempt it without a crane to stabalise it.


----------



## Sailing_Faith

Sealark,

While I respect your experience, I can tell you with certainty that the boat will not roll over without a motor.

She has ballast in the keel, and her CR (capsize ratio)is almost completely unaffected by the weight of her auxulillary. Sailboats don't gain much ballast advantage from their motors, since the weight is so very close to the center of rotation.

Respectfully submitted,


Good luck and well wishes to all who are working on this. Tom, I am very sorry to hear about your motor, may you be rewarded for your efforts to help this man. I wish I were available to help myself, I am glad others are.


----------



## CatCrusher

I am assuming all efforts were called off this morning. I drove over this morning to help again but saw nobody else. Don't agree or disagree with Sealark but a boom crane would def. solve the problem without someone getting hurt. From what I can tell from fooling with it yesterday it def. will not roll all the way over though.


----------



## sealark

Go back and read tom's post it already HAS rolled over when they pulled on the mast. I also doubt there is much ballast in it. I woild never post without seeing toms post first. After all how could someone be sure unless it was a stupid guess


----------



## snapperman2020

*snapperman2020*

tom

i've got a 24 tide water. be glad to help any way i can.

steve


----------



## oldflathead

*Sunday afternoon low tide*

Thank all of you for your thoughtful, experienced responses.

The sailboat has at least a 4,000 pound lead keel projecting down about 5 feet below the hull centerline. Removal of the small 3 cylinder diesel and gear box is about 350 pounds, which is not significant. Resting on the bottom, the hull sides and bottom of the keel result in the mast about 45 degrees from the vertical. It was resting on the keel and the port side of the hull when we attached a line to the main halyard, hoisted it to the top of the mast and used John's boat to stand the boat upright on the keel. After a short while it leaned over on the starboard hull side at about 45 degrees. I do not think it is possible for a boat with a 4,000 pound keel and a 45 foot mast on deck to roll over in six feet of water.

I appreciate the valid information you all have provided. Please keep it coming.

Sunday, 7/28 we have a low tide 0.4 at 2:53 PM, so lets all get together at the boat after Church services. I hope to get my other boat running and in the water. If not, can someone haul my 3" pump and hoses?

Frenchy has offered his boat, experience and knowledge. He is a professional deep sea diver.

I am trying to borrow or rent some salvage bags. They cost about $100 each. Anyone have any inflatable salvage bags?

Some one told WEAR TV and they called requesting to be there when we raised it. I said okay, we will let them know that us local fishermen and fisherwomen have good hearts and want to help any mariner in distress. 

Weather permitting, let's get together and raise Tony's boat Sunday afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Sailing_Faith

sealark said:


> Go back and read tom's post it already HAS rolled over when they pulled on the mast. I also doubt there is much ballast in it. I woild never post without seeing toms post first. After all how could someone be sure unless it was a stupid guess


Sealark,

Look man, I am not trying to argue but you are interpreting this wrong. A sailboat has a keel, the keep contains the ballast. A 36' sailboat does not have removable ballast, and it absolutely does not rely on the weight of the motor to keep it floating on her lines.

When a sailboat sinks, or runs aground and dries out, or is blown up on shore she will lay on one side or the other... What Tom was talking about was he (wisely) used the anchor to heel her over the other direction,, so yes, she was rolled but on purpose. 

I am a delivery captain, have done deliveries on boats which had their motors removed. The Canadians who cruise down to the islands frequently remove motors and fit outboards on the transom to move their boats when there is no wind, it has not (or very little) effect on the stability of the boat.

I wish I were not covered up right now, I have raised sailboats before and think it is awesome that folks are helping out with this. I am really sorry about Toms boat, and I hope the good efforts he made come back to him 10x.

You are right Sealark, there ARE certainly dangers associated with raising any boat. My point is that this boat flipping over due the motor having been removed is not one of them.

Peace to all, and good luck to those involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom

*Sunday afternoon looks GREAT!!!*


----------



## BananaTom

oldflathead said:


> Anyone have any inflatable salvage bags?


*This could be fun, in another thread!!*


----------



## BananaTom

*Here is a salvage boat biz for sale, $15,000, everything you need. Just a FYI.*

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/bfs/3951679915.html


----------



## sealark

Sailing faith I wish you all good luck and I hope there is ballast in the hull and it safely floats for you. I was just trying to keep someone from getting there boat smashed or head if it rolled when trying to get that mast skyward. I also have been commercial diving and salvaging and raising boats for over 45 years.


----------



## CatCrusher

oldflathead said:


> Thank all of you for your thoughtful, experienced responses.
> 
> The sailboat has at least a 4,000 pound lead keel projecting down about 5 feet below the hull centerline. Removal of the small 3 cylinder diesel and gear box is about 350 pounds, which is not significant. Resting on the bottom, the hull sides and bottom of the keel result in the mast about 45 degrees from the vertical. It was resting on the keel and the port side of the hull when we attached a line to the main halyard, hoisted it to the top of the mast and used John's boat to stand the boat upright on the keel. After a short while it leaned over on the starboard hull side at about 45 degrees. I do not think it is possible for a boat with a 4,000 pound keel and a 45 foot mast on deck to roll over in six feet of water.
> 
> I appreciate the valid information you all have provided. Please keep it coming.
> 
> Sunday, 7/28 we have a low tide 0.4 at 2:53 PM, so lets all get together at the boat after Church services. I hope to get my other boat running and in the water. If not, can someone haul my 3" pump and hoses?
> 
> Frenchy has offered his boat, experience and knowledge. He is a professional deep sea diver.
> 
> I am trying to borrow or rent some salvage bags. They cost about $100 each. Anyone have any inflatable salvage bags?
> 
> Some one told WEAR TV and they called requesting to be there when we raised it. I said okay, we will let them know that us local fishermen and fisherwomen have good hearts and want to help any mariner in distress.
> 
> Weather permitting, let's get together and raise Tony's boat Sunday afternoon. :thumbup:


I think I have a bag located and will be there Sunday.


----------



## Telum Pisces

BananaTom said:


> *This could be fun, in another thread!!*


I don't think they need any of your type inflatables Tom!!!!:whistling:


----------



## sealark

4000 lbs keel maybe approx another 2000 for the boat. 100 cubic ft of air lift should float it. Might not need to float it two boats pulling on mast from port and stbd. To center and then stabilize it in 6 ft of water might put deck out of water long enough to allow pump to get some freeboard.


----------



## zulubravo34

Safari III said:


> Wished I could help out. I consider myself a salvage expert since having to recover ours from Katrina. We had a few holes as well. The "great stuff" does work well. Nerf balls work great also to stuff inside a hole. I keep both on the boat in case of an emergency. For super big holes a old pool liner slipped under the bottom and then pumped out can be very effective. Good luck to you guys. Keep us posted


Is that the old misty?


----------



## aroundthehorn

Not to derail the thread, but curious. What is going to happen to the sailboat after you guys get it floating? I assume that it will have to be sort of pulled apart and completely redone on the inside. Is that accurate?

Really interesting story. Best of luck to all involved. Stay safe.


----------



## Sailing_Faith

sealark said:


> Frenchy *be careful there is no engine in the sunk boat and with a mast it will roll over.* It must have a boom crane to stabilise and get it to waterline for pumping. Or the mast removed. Two big boats along each side might work but it still could rollover and damage one boat. I wouldn't attempt it without a crane to stabalise it.





sealark said:


> Sailing faith I wish you all good luck and I hope there is ballast in the hull and it safely floats for you. I was just trying to keep someone from getting there boat smashed or head if it rolled when trying to get that mast skyward. I also have been commercial diving and salvaging and raising boats for over 45 years.


Right on brother,

As I said in my post, I respect your experience.... You were just wrong about the boat needing a crane to stabilize it. The lack of a motor has no practical influence on her ability to resist rolling over.

I think it is great that PFF is in board with this, and I am sure your advice is helpful... I just wanted to make sure no one thought a crane was necessary or that this thing was going to roll over once it is floated.... 

Otherwise, I am sure the owner and all involved appreciate what ever help you and others can prove.

Fair winds, and tight lines :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet fishin

Not to derail x2

I was fishing Friday night late, by the pass with my VHF on 16 when the C.G. went by. I was listening while it unfolded.
Only one man on board with 2 dogs. 
Also monitored escambia county fire rescue, they launch a jet ski. 
Then their jet ski had a malfunction of some sort. 


Where is this sail boat located in Big Lagoon? ( close to what)


----------



## Sailing_Faith

aroundthehorn said:


> Not to derail the thread, but curious. What is going to happen to the sailboat after you guys get it floating? I assume that it will have to be sort of pulled apart and completely redone on the inside. Is that accurate?
> 
> Really interesting story. Best of luck to all involved. Stay safe.


Not always. The interior cushions are toast, and the electronics are also... Lots of extra attention will be needed to make sure structural parts like bulkheads dry out properly... But if it is washed out with lots and lots of fresh water once it is raised it might not be that bad.... Many boats have been brought back. 

A friend had a boat sunk in a hurricane in NC. It was submerged to the spreaders (half way up the mast). We raised it the next day, he washed it out and threw out the interior.... He slept aboard it that night. He was a liveaboard, and planned to move ashore for the clean up and refit but never had to.

He even got away without rewriting the boat (not recommended). His marina was pretty far up a river, so the water was brackish and the salinity was pretty low with all the rain from the hurricane....


----------



## DreamWeaver21

The part I am missing is what happens if it does get off the bottom. I don't mean what is and what is not salvageable, I mean once it is up and the pumps are working where is it going? There is a reason it sunk and that reason needs to be addressed before the pumps run out of gas or it will go right back down.


----------



## Flguy32514

I think on another thread it was stated it took on water during a storm and went down


----------



## Breeze

I can help out. No boat but can come and help where needed. Just let me know a time and place to meet someone at.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Sailing_Faith said:


> Not always. The interior cushions are toast, and the electronics are also... Lots of extra attention will be needed to make sure structural parts like bulkheads dry out properly... But if it is washed out with lots and lots of fresh water once it is raised it might not be that bad.... Many boats have been brought back.
> 
> A friend had a boat sunk in a hurricane in NC. It was submerged to the spreaders (half way up the mast). We raised it the next day, he washed it out and threw out the interior.... He slept aboard it that night. He was a liveaboard, and planned to move ashore for the clean up and refit but never had to.
> 
> He even got away without rewriting the boat (not recommended). His marina was pretty far up a river, so the water was brackish and the salinity was pretty low with all the rain from the hurricane....


Ah, thanks for the reply. I hope that it works out for this fellow.


----------



## oldflathead

*Engine cooling water sea cock was open*



DreamWeaver21 said:


> The part I am missing is what happens if it does get off the bottom. I don't mean what is and what is not salvageable, I mean once it is up and the pumps are working where is it going? There is a reason it sunk and that reason needs to be addressed before the pumps run out of gas or it will go right back down.


Thank everyone for responding and helping a Brother Mariner in distress.

Tony, the boats owner thinks the sea cock that provided engine cooling water was left open when the engine was pulled. Apparently he had not inspected it. He said when he was being towed at 8 knots, (too fast for a displacement hull sailboat, maximum hull speed is the square root of the waterline length X 1.34, the boats is 36' LOA, waterline length probably about 32' so 5.5 X 1.34 = 7.3 knots). Exceeding hull speed will cause the boat to ride between the bow and stern wave, getting lower in the water. He thinks the intake water cooling line got below the effective water line outside the boat allowing water to enter. 

When he was towed to where the boat is now, he anchored. Later he noticed water rising inside the cabin. Even the small Yanmar 3GM30 diesel will have at least a 3/4" intake hose. A 3/4" hole three feet below the waterline will flow a lot of water. Why didn't he notice the water rising inside the boat? I observed that Tony has various physical disabilities, walks with a cane and has severe pain. Who knows? God was watching over him and he has survived.

Now, Tony's plans.
After boat is lifted, water pumped out and all through hull valves closed or plugged, he has asked to be towed across Big Lagoon to the State Park dock, where he has stayed before. I offered to tow him there or wherever ?? within reason. Now that my boat is 10-7, maybe someone else will offer to tow him at a SLOW speed. 

Then he will face the big clean up. 

Tom


----------



## H2OMARK

Mr. Tom, just a word of caution on the state park dock. As of last week, the dock tier on the south side is about a whopping 1 to 3 feet deep with the southern most being one foot. Very, very shallow. The North dock may accomodate him at high tide but he may have some trouble at low tide depending on how much draft he takes with the keel.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

So max speed for my kayak is 4.6? Or is that recommended? While I can hit 5 I notice 4.5 more often on my GPS screen.


----------



## oldflathead

*Kayak hull speed*



jasoncooperpcola said:


> So max speed for my kayak is 4.6? Or is that recommended? While I can hit 5 I notice 4.5 more often on my GPS screen.


I don't know about yaks. Are they planning, semi-planning or displacement hulls? 

I have an old sit inside for two paddlers. You are welcome to come to my place on Bayou Chico with another strong paddler and see how fast you can go.:yes:

Maybe paddle over to Johnson's Beach and help save Tony's sailboat


----------



## BananaTom

bump


----------



## Flguy32514

If I can make it out I'll be glad to tow him


----------



## oldflathead

*Chico Limo is in the water & I need help*

I got Ms Johnson repaired and she is running great - No VRO!
Sunday morning I need to unload some of the seats and load my 3" pump, suction hose, air compressor, etc.

If some one could stop by before church and lend a hand it would be appreciated. I also need a stout fellow to ride out and help with the raising. 

Poor Tony needs his home floating.


----------



## BananaTom

oldflathead said:


> Sunday morning I need to unload some of the seats and load my 3" pump, suction hose, air compressor, etc.
> 
> If some one could stop by before church and lend a hand it would be appreciated. I also need a stout fellow to ride out and help with the raising.
> 
> Poor Tony needs his home floating.


*Motorcycle Breeze had offered to do just this, call him.*


----------



## Frenchy

Hello Tom

Happy birthday first of all , old koot !!! all we all kick around like you do when we get there... Just got back from scalloping and will help you tomorrow if you need a tow or to shift gear around, I do have a few come along and some lifting stopes but no lift bags, got 3 plastic drums though...talk to you later during the day.
E.


----------



## Breeze

oldflathead said:


> I got Ms Johnson repaired and she is running great - No VRO!
> Sunday morning I need to unload some of the seats and load my 3" pump, suction hose, air compressor, etc.
> 
> If some one could stop by before church and lend a hand it would be appreciated. I also need a stout fellow to ride out and help with the raising.
> 
> Poor Tony needs his home floating.


Just let me know what time tp be at your house. 316-6697


----------



## oldflathead

*Rain or shine, we are going to try*

Thanks to all of you. Doug, I will call, but anytime after 0900, come on over. I need help removing the front seats from the Chico Limo, just pick up and carry off the dock. Then loading the 3" trash pump, hard suction hose, air compressor, extra anchors, etc. It should not take over an hour. 

After church, we will head out for Big Lagoon. David and Tina will be going with me. We hope to see a bunch of you out there, Johnson's Beach, Dock G, you can't miss it as the boat is heeled over about 45 degrees and the mast is highly visible.

Plan A: -
-Stabilize the boat with anchors tied to the main halyard and raised. 
-Divers remove all the interior cushions and take them ashore.
-Then inspect thoroughly and plug holes, like the exhaust fitting, (the engine is out of the boat). 
-If someone brings air/salvage bags, we insert them and fill with air. I am bringing my air compressor, plus some of you said you will be bringing extra SCUBA tanks. 
-Gene MacNaughton will anchor his Grady off the bow with his 2" pump and I will anchor the Chico Limo with my 3" pump, so if the boat rolls we will be out of the way.
-We pump her out and do another inspection.
-Captain Tony goes aboard his home/boat and we tow him over by Hub Stacy's and anchor.
-We celebrate!

Tom 572 1225 or VHF 16 "Chico Limo" change to 68


----------



## aqua-holic

There was a 4000 pound lift bag on Pensacola Craigslist yesterday in the sporting section - he might be willing to let you borrow it - worth a phone call.

Steve


----------



## murfpcola

Y'all be careful today. Diving in the cabin of a sunk boat is VERY VERY dangerous!! Especially if this is a live aboard there will be plenty of entanglements that have moved around since the boat went down. Good luck!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/3963415547.html

This should do it...


----------



## murfpcola

If everybody on the forum would bring their extra life jackets and boat fenders the divers could place them in the cabin and float the boat. Kind of like the ping pong ball trick but slightly more feasible.


----------



## Snagged Line

I wonder how things went today. Does anybody Know anything???


----------



## murfpcola

I talked to a friend that passed by this afternoon and said it looked like they did not have enough lift to get the gunnels to surface. He said it looked like everybody was in thinking mode by then.


----------



## CatCrusher

Snagged Line said:


> I wonder how things went today. Does anybody Know anything???


I got there a little later today and just watched from shore with the owner. When I left looked like things were still not working for the guys but maybe they had better luck after I left.Looked like a good turnout today.


----------



## Flguy32514

We did not get it raised today


----------



## Breeze

No, we didnt get her raised today although everybody out there gave it there best. We had pump problems as well as wind and current issues. We were close a couple of times though.


----------



## oldflathead

*Failure, but we tried*

Thanks to all of you who gave up your Sunday afternoon trying to save Tony's boat. He asked me to pass it on.

We had 6+ boats, 5 divers, many willing workers, but stuff happens. Gene's 2" pump would not prime after he had tested it at his dock. After using my 3" trash pump to blow a trench below the keel, it also failed, blown diaphragm. We did not have enough SCUBA tanks and soon ran out of air. Strong wind and wakes from alpha hotels cruising the ICW kept the boat rocking. We had 5 divers in the water inflating the salvage bags after Frenchy showed us how to tether them. All of the folks worked hard!

The plan was to get the boat upright, insert more flotation, raise it where the gunwales were above the water and pump it out, but with only one pump that was not pumping properly, we could not do it.

Three of the divers were so determined they grabbed five gallon buckets and tried.








Tony, the boats owner asked when we could try again... I will be available after a few days rest.
Tom


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Have y'all offered libations to Davey Jones?


----------



## FishinFool

Is it holding any fish yet? :whistling: Just kidding fellas. Ya'll are making one hell of an effort to save this guy's boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom

*It was a heck of an adventure.*


----------



## Flguy32514




----------



## aroundthehorn

So, no luck raising it?


----------



## knottright

*the raisin*

Just read all the threads to this post,wow,good guys, at least you all tried...says a lot about the boating community. Good Luck Tony and good effort Tom

cheers
KAren:thumbsup:


----------



## oldflathead

*Don't give up the ship*

I am working on my two 3" pumps. Also I think I spun a hub on the Chico Limo's 50 HP Johnson. I will get it off today.

We have good low tides in the afternoon all week. Dave and Tina have volunteered. My partner Johnny is ready, but we need another boat and another diver.

We have a plan for holding the boat upright until we can pump it out.
-Get four 10 to 12 ' long 4X4's.
-Take four concrete blocks attach to the bottoms of the 4x4's to keep them down.
-Get the boat upright.
-Place the ends on the 4x4's under the rubrail
-Pull the bottoms of the 4x4's in until they hold it upright
-PUMP!

Does this sound feasible?

Can anyone volunteer for Thursday


----------



## CatCrusher

oldflathead said:


> I am working on my two 3" pumps. Also I think I spun a hub on the Chico Limo's 50 HP Johnson. I will get it off today.
> 
> We have good low tides in the afternoon all week. Dave and Tina have volunteered. My partner Johnny is ready, but we need another boat and another diver.
> 
> We have a plan for holding the boat upright until we can pump it out.
> -Get four 10 to 12 ' long 4X4's.
> -Take four concrete blocks attach to the bottoms of the 4x4's to keep them down.
> -Get the boat upright.
> -Place the ends on the 4x4's under the rubrail
> -Pull the bottoms of the 4x4's in until they hold it upright
> -PUMP!
> 
> Does this sound feasible?
> 
> Can anyone volunteer for Thursday


If we can do it early Thursday I can help. I think I have 3 full tanks.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

I hear you can raise a boat with a couple thousand ping pong balls.

Mythbusters FTW


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

No joke^^^^^ I have a basketball in the front of my quad and it floats the front end pretty good!


----------



## MrPhoShiz

hmmmm maybe i should fill the hull of my kayak with ping pong balls... you know just incase... that way i can play kayak beer pong while bottom fishing for snaps.


----------



## oldflathead

*Great, Thursday @ 0900*



sbarrow said:


> If we can do it early Thursday I can help. I think I have 3 full tanks.


I will try to be there at 0900 Thursday 1 August with Diver Dave, pumps, 4x4's, air compressor, ..? Still need some inflatable salvage bags.

I did spin the hub on the Johnson's propeller, but Mr Bill at the Prop Shop is getting me a new one at a good price.

Anyone else coming?

Tom


----------



## daniel9829

Have yall tried tire inner tubes. I used to dive in the 70's in freshwater at Smith Lake. A man left his petcock open and sunk the boat in about 40 ft of water. We took auto innertubes down and inflated them and raised it enough tow to where we could lift the boat on a cradle. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Safari III

Good suggestion....When I was a kid my grandfather owned a trucking company and lived on a farm with 3 or 4 big ponds. He had a big shop and they always did their own tire repair and mechanical stuff. We used to take the old innertubes after they had patched them up as much as they could and used them to float around in the ponds. From what I remember they were huge when blown up and survived us dragging them through the pastures. It might be worth while to inflate a couple inside the cabin. They would probably displace a lot of water and help with stability.


----------



## weedline

i missed the first posts what caused it to sink first of all fix that then remove all easily removable steel products or things that will hold water such as a cooler straped in or a livewell and the mast i never have had a blowboat but is that removable if possible get that off it will help it get upright quicker then the salvige bags are your best bet yes an iner tube or sevral will work but those have to be inflated the bags if i recal are like life rafts u pull a cord and a cartrage fills them this seems like a better option than to fill tubes with a compresser but im far from an expert other than that dont know what to tell u but good luck i would offer to help but im in ft walton broke dont dive or have a boat that runs so cant do alot and to the guys joking about a reef thats not cool at all dont know how it happened doesnt matter as long as u all are ok all boat owners put lots of money and work into their vessel doesnt matter if its a 10 ft yak or a 90 ft yat boat i hate to see one go down but remember first priority is be safe people die all the time trying to raise boats u might want to hire someone they will get it up yes it will cost but then u are done just an option


----------



## RockB

weedline said:


> if i recal are like life rafts u pull a cord and a cartrage fills them this seems like a better option than to fill tubes with a compresser


Not enough control over something like that. Slow and steady is the only way to go with something like this.

I haven't looked real close at the pics but here are a couple for consideration.

These ideas may have already been kicked around but I'll put them out there.

Put all your bags, tubes, ... at one end. Inflate. Try and get it raised up as much as you can. Then put timbers etc under it to block it up. dump the buyancy. Hopefully that end will stay where it is. Move the buoyancy to the other end. inflate. If you are lucky the gunnels will get above the waterline. Insert every pump you can find. Wait and pray.

if you can get enough buoyancy to make it at least neutral at high tide tow it into as shallow as you can get. Use the pumps to blow out an area for the keel so that as the tide goes down she will sit level. Wait till low tide hopefully the gunnels will be out of the water and you can pump. 

How long is she? You may be able to get a bunch of plywood and wrap it around the top of the boat overlapping a foot or so. Screw it into the hull. put 2X4's from side to side to help keep the plywood from bowing in. Idea here is basically trying to extend the gunnels above the waterline so you can pump.

Anyone have an couple old pontoons from a pontoon boat? Weld some angle to them so that they can be sunk on either side of the hull then bolted together. Pump air into the pontoons maybe they will provide enough buoyancy to get the gunnels above waterline.


----------



## markw4321

Tom

I have a 55 lb lift bag you can borrow if you think it will help. I work in warrington and can drop it by your place on Wednesday if you will pm me your. Address. Also have an orange anchor retrieval ball that could be inflated as well. Mark


----------



## murfpcola

I had thought about a bunch of five gallon buckets or jugs. Place them in the cabin then blow air into them with the air compressor. problem Is as you ad more jugs and the stern comes up the jugs will try to shoot out of the access hatch.


----------



## BananaTom

*I can not make it Thursday, 

however, I think that unless you have the gunnels above surface, stablized by air bags, inner tubes etc, it isn't gonna work.

I do not like the 4x4 application. I can envision injury while setting them.

Keep in mind the boats that will throw wakes on you, on purpose, like last time.

I believe that enough air bags are placed and filled on a HIGH tide, she will float upright. Then pump and pump fast.

I will rent a new pump, from a rental biz and send with the crew on Thursday.

I know that mechanical failure has occurred in the past. Lets not let that be the reason the next time.

I wish there was a place to rent the bags also. 

I have watched one man, with the right equipment, perform a salvage of a vessel this size, by himself.


*


----------



## SHO-NUFF

If more pumps are needed:
I rented a 2 inch pump from outpost on 9 mile road for about 35 bucks for 24 hours. Outpost was half the price of Home Depot. New Honda equipment and it moved a lot of water. They possibly have 3 and 4 inch pumps available.
Very nice people to deal with also.

I saw using inner tubes mentioned. Dave Howell Tire might possibly have some used Log Skidder tubes around. They would make a Hell of an airbag if you had a good enough compressor to inflate them. 
Wish I could help you guys out, but my boat is down until at least Friday. I guess the Coast Guard will not help because no one is in distress?
Thank all of you Guys for helping out someone in need!


----------



## oldflathead

*Agreed*

Comments embedded marked ***



BananaTom said:


> *I can not make it Thursday, *
> 
> *however, I think that unless you have the gunnels above surface, stablized by air bags, inner tubes etc, it isn't gonna work.*
> ****I agree.*
> 
> *I do not like the 4x4 application. I can envision injury while setting them.*
> ****Possibly*
> 
> *Keep in mind the boats that will throw wakes on you, on purpose, like last time.*
> ****There will always be alpha hotels*
> 
> *I believe that enough air bags are placed and filled on a HIGH tide, she will float upright. Then pump and pump fast.*
> ****Agreed. Where to get the air bags???*
> 
> *I will rent a new pump, from a rental biz and send with the crew on Thursday.*
> ****You are a hero!*
> 
> *I know that mechanical failure has occurred in the past. Lets not let that be the reason the next time.*
> ***Agreed, we worked on our two pumps yesterday. Test today
> *I wish there was a place to rent the bags also. *
> 
> *I have watched one man, with the right equipment, perform a salvage of a vessel this size, by himself.*
> ****Two of us raised a bass boat from 30' off Seal Beach about 40 years ago with truck intertubes*


I remember a new tough trash bag was introduced in the 70's. They stapled them to the hull of a sunken, wooden fishing boat, about 50'
in San Pedro Harbor, CA and raised it for a TV commercial. I went over and watched.

Thanks BT
OFH Tom


----------



## fishnfool

I'd love to lend a hand but have military drill this weekend. Seems like a lot of good folks are coming together to help this guy. Wishing you guys tons of luck and above all be safe!


----------



## chud

This operation would do well with some command structure. I know most folks aren't too involved with the FEMA Incident Command System, but in a nutshell, this process needs a boss and folks down the line who listen to him/her. 
This is not the type of operation for a bunch of folks who have great ideas, you need even a decent idea that everyone can grasp, understand, and put into action. Personel safety comes first, followed by personal equipment safety, followed last by the safety of the salvage target. 

I am available for wet grunt work, if needed. My dive certifications for rescue and recovery have long since lapsed, but I do have some funny stories on what NOT to do with lift bags!


----------



## WW2

Mythbusters floated a sailboat with ping pong balls.


----------



## RockB

murfpcola said:


> I had thought about a bunch of five gallon buckets or jugs. Place them in the cabin then blow air into them with the air compressor. problem Is as you ad more jugs and the stern comes up the jugs will try to shoot out of the access hatch.


I would be concerned about putting too much buoyancy in the cabin. The cap of the boat was not designed for upward force. Too much and the cap may rip off.


----------



## oldflathead

*Ics*



chud said:


> This operation would do well with some command structure. I know most folks aren't too involved with the FEMA Incident Command System, but in a nutshell, this process needs a boss and folks down the line who listen to him/her.
> This is not the type of operation for a bunch of folks who have great ideas, you need even a decent idea that everyone can grasp, understand, and put into action. Personel safety comes first, followed by personal equipment safety, followed last by the safety of the salvage target.
> 
> I am available for wet grunt work, if needed. My dive certifications for rescue and recovery have long since lapsed, but I do have some funny stories on what NOT to do with lift bags!


I was one of the Firefighters in Southern California who created the Incident Command System in the 60's. As a retired Firefighter, I have implemented the ICS many times on campaign fires, thus am familiar with it.

We have volunteers, many of whom have a military or public safety background and are willing to follow orders. Despite what you may have seen from shore or read about, we had plans and TRIED to execute them.

Each effort added to our knowledge base. We ask you to please come out tomorrow, 0900 and share your knowledge and energy. We have a boat leaving from Lost Key Marina, just across Big Lagoon. Please call the skipper, Bobby Wartman if you can help 455 0415.

Share "what NOT to do " with lift bags.


----------



## flounderslayerman

For the boat to have decent stability ya'll need to step the mast. If I could I would love to come help but but work won't let me got some tight deadlines to get a couple CG vessels out of the shipyard.


----------



## sealark

chud said:


> This operation would do well with some command structure. I know most folks aren't too involved with the FEMA Incident Command System, but in a nutshell, this process needs a boss and folks down the line who listen to him/her.
> This is not the type of operation for a bunch of folks who have great ideas, you need even a decent idea that everyone can grasp, understand, and put into action. Personel safety comes first, followed by personal equipment safety, followed last by the safety of the salvage target.
> 
> I am available for wet grunt work, if needed. My dive certifications for rescue and recovery have long since lapsed, but I do have some funny stories on what NOT to do with lift bags!


Listen to this man, great advise.


----------



## chud

oldflathead said:


> I was one of the Firefighters in Southern California who created the Incident Command System in the 60's. As a retired Firefighter, I have implemented the ICS many times on campaign fires, thus am familiar with it.
> 
> We have volunteers, many of whom have a military or public safety background and are willing to follow orders. Despite what you may have seen from shore or read about, we had plans and TRIED to execute them.
> 
> Each effort added to our knowledge base. We ask you to please come out tomorrow, 0900 and share your knowledge and energy. We have a boat leaving from Lost Key Marina, just across Big Lagoon. Please call the skipper, Bobby Wartman if you can help 455 0415.
> 
> Share "what NOT to do " with lift bags.


 
I will see if I can arrange time from work to come lend a shoulder, but I am more likely free in the afternoons and the weekend, if the problem still exists. I definitely do not intend to comment on the progress of the process, and my only view so far is from this keyboard! I will get in contact and see what I can provide, even if its just some sandwiches, or end of the day beers. 


My lift bag story is as follows: 
My scuba class buddy and I were on the bottom, about 45 ft down, and we were to lift a stone, around 25-30 pounds, and move it across the bottom and set it down. Just an excersize in bouyancy control. While the instructor and I watched, he blasted 2 seconds worth of air into the bag, which swole up like a balloon, the rock dropped out of the tether, and he deathgrips the bag as it launches to the surface. Problematic enough, but compounded by the fact that we were directly in front of the 5-6 foot outflow pipe for the cooling water of the power plant (Ewa beach area of Oahu). He rose into that powerful very warm water stream and quickly headed south into the Pacific. Visibility was great, but he was out of sight in a few seconds. The instructor and I surfaced, he instructed me to go back to the dive flag and wait. 
As I waited in about 20 feet of water, I did some looking around from the surface, and spotted Mr Tiger in his gray suit, 25-30 feet away, but to me he might as well have been gnawing on my foot. Scared the shit out of me and I headed in to the beach with my knife in my hand. The instructor and the wayward student showed up a little while later, none the worse for wear. As far as I know that lift bag is still out there somewhere full of his air. 
Lesson is that bouyancy is not a toy, and too much is not always better than not enough.


----------



## CatCrusher

I might have a hiccup in the morning with work. Gonna try and work through it and be there but not 100% right now.


----------



## oldflathead

Thank you for sharing! I would have had to clean out my wet suit after that experience. WX tomorrow, 8/1 looks bad - lightening! Like today. Let's change our rescue to Friday 8/2.


----------



## oldflathead

*T Storms Thursday, Change to Friday 8/2*

The weather guessers are saying 50% chance of Thunder Storms for today, Thursday. Tomorrow, Friday 8/2 is only 10%.

See yall out there Friday morning 0900


----------



## barnacle dave

I have a 3" pump,and a gaspowered air compresser and a 36' boat to use as a platform if needed. just need someone to help get equipment onto boat. I am at southwind marina.


----------



## oldflathead

*Great*



barnacle dave said:


> I have a 3" pump,and a gaspowered air compresser and a 36' boat to use as a platform if needed. just need someone to help get equipment onto boat. I am at southwind marina.


Thanks Dave,
Do you want to load tomorrow morning? I can round up a couple of volunteers for today or tomorrow, load and ride along to help.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## CootCommander

barnacle dave said:


> I have a 3" pump,and a gaspowered air compresser and a 36' boat to use as a platform if needed. just need someone to help get equipment onto boat. I am at southwind marina.


My boat is there as well. I'm going to try to make it over there this evening. If I do I could give you a hand


----------



## BananaTom

*GREAT NEWS!!!!*

*Ben Morgan, owner of Morgan Marine Salvage & Recovery, LLC has volunteered to assist.*

*Not only assist, but read this:*

*Morgan Marine Salvage & Recovery, LLC was contacted, and inquirres were presented to the lady that answered the phone, about a place to rent the much needed "Salvage Bags"*
*to ensure that the next attempt to rescue Tony's Home from Davy Jone's Locker is a success.*

*She asked allot questions, and was informed of the Volunteer efforts that have occured and failed.*

*She then stated that Mr. Morgan would be informed of this Volunteer Recovery effort, and he would respond.*

*Less then 5 minutes later Mr. Ben Morgan of Morgan Marine Salvage & Recovery, LLC called. He stated he will trailer his small rescue boat from the Freeport, Florida location, and launch at 10:30 am on Friday, 08/02/2013 at Galvez Boat Ramp, Pensacola, Florida.*

*He will bring his bags, pumps, and air compressor. He asked that we supply at least two divers to place the bags.*

*He then stated: "I will have that boat raised in a matter of minutes"*

*He also requested some assistance at Galvez, prepping his vessel.*

*He was informed that there will be several support vessels, and volunteers to man those support vessels.*

*THANK YOU!! Ben Morgan of Morgan Marine Salvage & Recovery, LLC *

*Here is Mr. Morgan's website*

*http://www.morganmarinesalvage.com*


----------



## oldflathead

*Prayers answered*

Thank you Mr. Morgan! We still need two divers for tomorrow 8/2. 
Frenchy and Dave are out of town.

When we get a firm time, I will notify Channel 3 who wants to be there.

Tom 572 1225:thumbup:


----------



## fishn4real

Good job everyone. And "thank you Mr. Morgan." 

Someone please post a snail-mail address for Morgan Salvage so that anyone who wishes to may make a contribution to reimburse him for his time and expenses. 

Thanks again PFF and Morgan Salvage.


----------



## BananaTom

*Morgan Marine Salvage & Recovery, LLC *​


290 Marsh Ave 

Freeport, FL 32439​


(850) 399-1878


----------



## zulubravo34

I might be able to depending on what time


----------



## BananaTom

zulubravo34 said:


> I might be able to depending on what time


If you are talking about diving, we wil start at 10:30, it should take a couple of hours


----------



## CatCrusher

BananaTom said:


> If you are talking about diving, we wil start at 10:30, it should take a couple of hours


I will be there to dive if only gonna be a few hours. Have to work tomorrow night but I should have time. Will meet at the sailboat at 10:30.


----------



## barnacle dave

sounds like everything is under control, thanks to Morgan Salvage. If I am still needed I will be around the Marina, ask anyone for dave.


----------



## oldflathead

*Dave the Diver*



barnacle dave said:


> sounds like everything is under control, thanks to Morgan Salvage. If I am still needed I will be around the Marina, ask anyone for dave.


Dave I think you said you would dive...? If needed. At this point we have Steve and you. If you are available, I can pick you and your gear up at your marina about 0930 or ...?

PM or call 572 1225,
Tom


----------



## barnacle dave

I don't know where that idea started but I am not a diver.


----------



## oldflathead

*Yo se nada de nada*

Means, "I know nothing about nothing"

So, after three quarters of a century I get confused. Sorry Dave. We still need a diver for tomorrow.

The best thing is all of you care and want to help.

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.

Your spirit is wonderful!

Steve is coming all the way from Fairhope to help. We need another diver.

Tom


----------



## FelixH

oldflathead said:


> We need another diver.
> 
> Tom


I wish I could be there to help you out, but I've got appointments out of town.

Good luck to you all, I hope you get her raised!


----------



## oldflathead

*Still need one diver*

It is in 6' of water. Mr. Morgan needs two divers to place straps around the outside of the boat and attach to the salvage bags.
No one needs to go inside the boat.
From about 10:30 to 12 noon. He says it will not take too long as he has all the gear and experience. After all, that is what he does for a living.

We are leaving Bayou Chico at 0830

Tom 572 1225


----------



## Snagged Line

Tom, Give MBT Divers a call, They can probably locate a Diver for you........... Wish I did not have to work today, I would come out and watch...


----------



## BananaTom

*She floats tonight!!!*


----------



## RockB

BananaTom said:


> *She floats tonight!!!*


Great. How did yall make it happen? Got pics?


----------



## BananaTom

flcaptainbill said:


> Great. How did yall make it happen? Got pics?


*We are whopped, they are coming. Huge story. Good night.*


----------



## Chet88

Awesome work fellas.:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

*Morgan Marine, Ben and Connie are soo awesome!!*


----------



## corrinas2




----------



## Spoolin Up

That is inspirational. This forum keeps on reminding me there are good folks above ground still! God bless the salvage crew and the business owner.


----------



## flukedaddy

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## SHO-NUFF

Wow!
If my old beater ever goes to the bottom, Morgan Marine will get a phone call for a PAID recovery! 
I don't understand why LOCAL businesses like Sea-Tow or Boats U.S. contractors did not offer any help. They of course are not in the free recovery/ charity business, but its sad when an outsider comes in and takes care of things. 
God bless Morgan Marine and hope they open up an office in Pensacola. 

I have a half-ass pressure washer the boat owner is welcome to use to clean the boat up when he gets it dockside. If the boat owner is physically unable, I have a 16 year old with a strong back and will volunteer his services along with the pressure washer.
Still a few good people out there not chasing a buck all of the time and our kids should learn that also:thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line

If I ever get that Sinking Feeling, I hope Oldflathead Tom is around to organize my Rescue.....................



Hats off to Morgan Marine for stepping up.... Sounds like Good People there...


----------



## oldflathead

*She is floating*

Thanks to all of you who helped get Captain Tony's boat, "Liberty" floating. A great big thanks to Ben Morgan, Morgan Marine from Destin. He towed his workboat over with all the gear, launched at Galvaz and worked all day FREE OF CHARGE to raise the boat. His expertise and equipment did the job. Any chance you get put in a word for Morgan Marine.

He drove over from Destin to help. What about the local salvage folks?

Thanks to Steve and Del who did the diving, Gene and Terri Mac Naughton for their 24' Grady, their work and trying to tow Liberty - low tide.

Banana Tom was the hero. He contacted Ben Morgan, worked his butt off all day and then helped reload. Thanks to my business partner, Johnny Walker for his help.


----------



## hogdogs

What took her down? storm water influx or a hole?

Brent


----------



## aroundthehorn

Kudos to you guys. Amazing story.


----------



## BananaTom

hogdogs said:


> What took her down? storm water influx or a hole?
> 
> Brent


*We got her about half way up, and she would not raise further.*

*Then we found the busted supply hose, and shut the sea cock.*

*She floated soon after that.*


----------



## MrPhoShiz

was wondering if that was her... passed by yesterday morning around 0900 in a 18' Seafox, saw she was afloat and being towed. Gratz on the recovery!


----------



## ABailey

I'm guessing the boat was never moved after the raising and now is just another abandoned sail boat washed ashore. Seems like a lot of wasted effort went into that project.


----------



## markw4321

Is that the sane boat? I thought it was towed somewhere.


----------



## TailRazor

Seen it today also off Johnson's Beach, I thought it was gone.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Wow. The world never ceases to amaze me. (If that's the same boat.)


----------



## Orion45

Eyesore!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Its The Same Boat. It Never Left, Shit Pisses me off


----------



## Flguy32514

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> Its The Same Boat. It Never Left, Shit Pisses me off


Me too, after a lot of us (including me) went out of our way to help recover it, especially since I pulled up close to it the other day and it's obvious no work has began to clean it up


----------



## aroundthehorn

Where is the owner? He had quite a sob story, didn't he?


----------



## John B.

Hold on... lemme show you my SHOCKED FACE!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## ABailey

Makes me question the original sinking. Maybe it wasn't an accident and now he's just hoping a storm will carry it away.


----------



## aroundthehorn

ABailey said:


> Makes me question the original sinking. Maybe it wasn't an accident and now he's just hoping a storm will carry it away.


I would like the people who helped him out to chime in. You know, the ones who were talking about what a great guy he is and how he is hurt, etc.


----------



## Flguy32514

ABailey said:


> Makes me question the original sinking. Maybe it wasn't an accident and now he's just hoping a storm will carry it away.


I think his original story was bs, I think he was anchored somewhere he shouldn't of been tide went out boat laid over and a storm sunk it, he just cried for help so he could get it up right and not get in trouble for leaving it sunk


----------



## aroundthehorn

yeah i am so shocked


----------



## markw4321

aroundthehorn said:


> I would like the people who helped him out to chime in. You know, the ones who were talking about what a great guy he is and how he is hurt, etc.


If I remember correctly the owner.was.somehow disabled and was down on his luck as well.

I guess it is better to have it floating and abandoned than sunk in any case. At least until a.major.storm comes.


----------



## fla_scout

It doesn't really matter what the condition of the boat is now as long as everyone that helped knows they did something incredibly nice for someone they thought was in need. No one knows where this man is now or his circumstance and I commend those that helped.

The Lord knows the effort you put in to help a fellow human being and that should be enough. What this man does or did with it is on him.

Just my thoughts and opinion but rest easy for your efforts.


----------



## Kim

Absolutely right Fla Scout! I don't know what the whole story is but the part I do know is that a group of people from this forum went above and beyond to help their fellow man. No matter what angle I look at this from that is the one thing that won't change. Human kindness is in such short supply in these times we live in and it is a shame to see that kind of effort belittled rather than emulated.


----------



## CatCrusher

I was one of the one's who actually helped raise it. Myself and one other did the diving that day. Kind of hate to see it still there but wouldn't hesitate to help anybody else in the same situation.


----------



## BananaTom

aroundthehorn said:


> Wow. The world never ceases to amaze me.


*You are so correct.

Look at the "attitudes" expressed above, from ones that have nothing invested.

That's what truly amazes myself. 

Strong opinions, from spectators. 
*


----------



## oldflathead

*Mine not to judge*



aroundthehorn said:


> Where is the owner? He had quite a sob story, didn't he?





aroundthehorn said:


> I would like the people who helped him out to chime in. You know, the ones who were talking about what a great guy he is and how he is hurt, etc.


KJV Bible, Matthew 5:42 "Give to him that asketh thee..."

As a 75 year old partially disabled US Marine and retired Fire Fighter, when the bell rings I respond as I did for 29 years. When 911 is dialed someone needs help. We don't ask why, we just responded and tried to fix "Stupid".

KJV Bible, 2 Corinthians 11:19 "For ye suffer fools gladly..."

Those of you who have read my posts here on PFF over the years know the majority have dealt with helping others, like the Bill Hargreaves fishing rodeo for kids, helping cancer victims, DJ's Mom, Michael Ayers, Joe R.,, plus Heroes on the Water, (HOW), etc. I live on Bayou Chico, have my own dock and three boats in the water, yet I have not been fishing this year. Why, you may ask. I work rebuilding boat engines six days a week, plus respond to most requests for help from ANYONE. My wife and I enjoyed yesterday on the water assisting with the HOW volunteers taking disabled or damaged Veterans fishing. That is what I do.

December 10, at 0500 I was in South Baldwin Regional Medical Center recovering from an infection from a hip replacement and subsequent overdose of the anti-biotic gentamicin caused by a dirty OR, uncaring physicians, cheap insurance, plus more. I stopped breathing, my heart stopped and I had a near death experience. My soul left my body, but the Doc on duty and the staff got me going again. When I came to there were five nurses at the foot of my bed witnessing my death and the Doc was on his knees holding my hand. When I began thanking him for saving my life, he replied, "Tom, I did nothing God has something else for you to do." So each day, I begin by asking God what do you have for me to do today?

I try to suffer fools gladly, so you that are critical of me and the good folks who came out, spend three days of their lives and saving an old cripples boat.... I will stop here as what I want to say is not Christian like.

Phillipians 2:4 "Let each of you look not only to his own interests, but also to the interests of others."

I am available to discuss your issues after church today or any other day.
Preferably face to face, rather than hiding behind a keyboard, doing nothing worthwhile and criticizing those who do.

I will pray for you.

Tom


----------



## sealark

I commend everyone for helping. However, I'll bet a lot of you are wondering why i didn't volinteer. I have raised many small, large boats and the coal barges that transit the intercoastal. 
The salvage of any boat is a very dangerious operation and needs ONE knowledegable person in charge of everything and the divers and helpers. From the first day it was obvious everyone knew a little about what was to be done without any quordination. Lastley I didn't have any equiptment to raise a boat other than my dive gear.
Someone could have gotten hurt severly, luckely no one got any more than a scratch from it. And in the end a commercial company had to finish the job. 
In the end looking back what did you expect from the owner. He lived on a boat, had no insurance or funds. How would he ever be able to refurbish that hull without an engine. He just moved on when it was raised. If he would have just left it sunk the coast guard would have had it removed IF it was a hazard and our tax dollars would pay for it. Or it would make another bay spot to fish around.


----------



## aroundthehorn

oldflathead said:


> KJV Bible, Matthew 5:42 "Give to him that asketh thee..."
> 
> As a 75 year old partially disabled US Marine and retired Fire Fighter, when the bell rings I respond as I did for 29 years. When 911 is dialed someone needs help. We don't ask why, we just responded and tried to fix "Stupid".
> 
> KJV Bible, 2 Corinthians 11:19 "For ye suffer fools gladly..."
> 
> Those of you who have read my posts here on PFF over the years know the majority have dealt with helping others, like the Bill Hargreaves fishing rodeo for kids, helping cancer victims, DJ's Mom, Michael Ayers, Joe R.,, plus Heroes on the Water, (HOW), etc. I live on Bayou Chico, have my own dock and three boats in the water, yet I have not been fishing this year. Why, you may ask. I work rebuilding boat engines six days a week, plus respond to most requests for help from ANYONE. My wife and I enjoyed yesterday on the water assisting with the HOW volunteers taking disabled or damaged Veterans fishing. That is what I do.
> 
> December 10, at 0500 I was in South Baldwin Regional Medical Center recovering from an infection from a hip replacement and subsequent overdose of the anti-biotic gentamicin caused by a dirty OR, uncaring physicians, cheap insurance, plus more. I stopped breathing, my heart stopped and I had a near death experience. My soul left my body, but the Doc on duty and the staff got me going again. When I came to there were five nurses at the foot of my bed witnessing my death and the Doc was on his knees holding my hand. When I began thanking him for saving my life, he replied, "Tom, I did nothing God has something else for you to do." So each day, I begin by asking God what do you have for me to do today?
> 
> I try to suffer fools gladly, so you that are critical of me and the good folks who came out, spend three days of their lives and saving an old cripples boat.... I will stop here as what I want to say is not Christian like.
> 
> Phillipians 2:4 "Let each of you look not only to his own interests, but also to the interests of others."
> 
> I am available to discuss your issues after church today or any other day.
> Preferably face to face, rather than hiding behind a keyboard, doing nothing worthwhile and criticizing those who do.
> 
> I will pray for you.
> 
> Tom


Fact: we've met before. Fact: we are both nice people. Who is "hiding behind a keyboard"? 

Opinion: I am not shocked at the way things turned out. Seems like there are several other people who feel the same way.

Opinion: I'm sorry that you guys tried to do a good deed and it seems as though you all got burned. Opinion: calling other posters fools or un-Christian or whatever doesn't change that. Fact: I wasn't the one on here rallying the troops and spinning the tale and posting pictures. Fact: I posted that it was a wonderful story; now it seems as if the story isn't so wonderful, eh?


----------



## aroundthehorn

BananaTom said:


> *You are so correct.
> 
> Look at the "attitudes" expressed above, from ones that have nothing invested.
> 
> That's what truly amazes myself.
> 
> Strong opinions, from spectators.
> *


If I can try to be more clear, I was not shocked that a good deed was done and that all of the effort was spent on raising the vessel, yet (and this isn't really clear to me) the vessel is still apparently derelict and still a bit of a hazard. Let me be clear: that is not the fault of anybody who tried to help and it's not a reflection of their kindness or their character.

I do not give people like the owner of the sailboat the benefit of the doubt, though, despite his age or his physical condition. I have tried to help people before and been burned. Shame on him.

I do help people out on the water whenever help is needed, even while I am underway. Some people, nevertheless, cannot be helped in real life; that's the way of the world. Call me callous or "un-Christian" (what a canard), but that is simply my opinion.


----------



## BananaTom

aroundthehorn said:


> I do not give people like the owner of the sailboat the benefit of the doubt, though, despite his age or his physical condition. I have tried to help people before and been burned.


*I hope this mentality is NOT contagious*


----------



## sealark

I thaught tom was talking about the boat owner in his first paragraph.


----------



## aroundthehorn

sealark said:


> Another fact to ponder. The owner was a disabled us marine. Well any disability will receive tax free monthly money from the VA. Plus free medical from the VA.


There is no point in discussing it, apparently. 

Does anybody know where this person is now? What will happen to the boat? These are pretty basic questions.


----------



## John B.

aroundthehorn said:


> What will happen to the boat? These are pretty basic questions.



I'll give you 3 guesses... first 2 don't coumt.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn

John B. said:


> I'll give you 3 guesses... first 2 don't coumt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Nothing, nothing, and the state steps in to remove it....


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Technically it is resting on National Park property.
So the county and the state will not do anything to remove it.
The Park Service won't either since the budget thing is being used as an excuse to not do many things.

Although there seems to be plenty of funds for the Park Service to build a multi-million dollar ferry service dock/station to no where.


----------

